# Pregnancy - 175 PR Visa - Child Visa - Birth In Oz ?



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Everybody,

Greetings of the day !
We are expecting our 175 PR very soon as all of our document status is MET since 04-June-2009. As we are eagerly waiting for our visa, my wife got to know that she is already 5 weeks pregnant.

We would like to have our baby born while we will be in Australia so our baby will be Oz citizen by birth. However, I'm concerned about Medical expenses related to the pregnancy and child birth in Australia and I think that it will cost me a fortune and jeopardize our entire savings. Is there any financial aid given by Oz Govt to the PR visa holder for the pregnancy and child birth related medical expenses ? Any link or tips would be really helpful. Any private insurance would cover such expenses ?

What if we decide to have a birth in our own country ? Do I have to apply for any visa for my child ? If so which class and how long(approx.) it is gonna take to get a grant for child visa ? Is medical test necessary for a new born baby ?

If granted PR visa, our initial entry date would be somewhere in the first week of March-2010 and baby is expected to arrive in Feb-2010, kind of close !! I don't wish to rush to Oz with my wife, leaving our new born baby behind, to validate the visa ... Is there any better and pro-active option for me ?

Please share your valuable experience as this new development in our life has put us in a surprised state and we are running out of ideas on what to do ?

Thanks for your valuable time and info.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

welcome to the forum

this was discussed a few days back, or was it weeks.. anyway, i think the thread was child birth cost or pregnancy cost.. search the forum with different key words, i am sure you will get your answer in the thread.

secondly, if u do plan to have the baby is your own country, you will have to get a passport for the baby once she/he is born, after that apply fro the visa, it normally takes a couple of months if u have a visa already. A friend did that and managed to be in AU 2-3 months post delivery.

They do a medical on the baby but nothing big, no xrays, just a regular checkup.

you can either go, have the baby there or you can go and validate it in her initial pregnancy days, I think a lot of airlines do not allow pregnant women to travel in last couple of months.

And dont be so confused or in a surprised state.. pregnancy is a beautiful exp, a gift of god (though its u who does all the big tasks of growing, managing the baby, having a secure pregnancy  )
Enjoy it..

Hope this helps. I am sure someone else will add to what I suggested

Cheers


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot friend ... this is really a helpful reply ... You have put a big smile on our face ... Any idea about financial help(medicare or etc) from the Oz Govt, if we decide to give a birth to child on Oz land, as I heard that pregnancy related expenses can go upto 20-25k AUD....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm,.. I think it is covered in meds for PRs, I am not sure since I am not there yet. wait till someone comments on it. But i do know you get compensation from teh AU govt for having babies.. I can be wrong..
and remember, dnt let these things bothr ur wife, stress isnt good fro the baby 
everything happens for good and few things u hv to leave on god.. just like ur screen name, have faith in god.


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hmmm,.. I think it is covered in meds for PRs, I am not sure since I am not there yet. wait till someone comments on it. But i do know you get compensation from teh AU govt for having babies.. I can be wrong..
> and remember, dnt let these things bothr ur wife, stress isnt good fro the baby
> everything happens for good and few things u hv to leave on god.. just like ur screen name, have faith in god.


Again .. you are just a wonderful person .... I will wait for other members to put some more ideas, in btw, skimming through this forum.

have a good day ahead !


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, but I dont think you would get any replies from those in AU any sooner, it must be close to 10pm there right now


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Thanks, but I dont think you would get any replies from those in AU any sooner, it must be close to 10pm there right now


yeah... you are absolutely right .. anyway, we are not in a hurry as we don't have our visas yet


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wish u luck


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> wish u luck


Thanks a lot friend !


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Check medicare for the costs - Medicare Australia.

I didn't think that any benefits were given out (even to PR visas) in the first 2 years but I may be wrong. 

I doubt that private insurance would cover this since it's an existing condition. As Anj mentioned use the search facility for previous posts since I can remember this being discussed as well. 

If an agent helped you with the visa application it's be worth getting professional advice on this since it could be expensive to have your baby in Oz. 

regards,
Karen


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

If ur kid is born in oz, he is a citizen, since u got pr. u can go for a pvt insurance in oz, u have to take the plan with child birth

Private Health Insurance Australia - iSelect


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Check medicare for the costs - Medicare Australia.
> 
> I didn't think that any benefits were given out (even to PR visas) in the first 2 years but I may be wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen for the information you have provided here. I have managed to get required info from the previous posts... This forum has proved to be a knowledge bank to us .... 

I had an agent but not anymore.. I'm on my own ...


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

anishjohn said:


> If ur kid is born in oz, he is a citizen, since u got pr. u can go for a pvt insurance in oz, u have to take the plan with child birth
> 
> Private Health Insurance Australia - iSelect


Thanks Anish .. A useful comparative analysis tool  It will certainly help to decide the best suited health insurance for us.

Cheers !


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you think that I have to inform my CO about pregnancy of my wife ? I think it will delay my visa grant and it may confuse the CO if I inform them. I feel that ASPC will put my application on hold until baby birth and then they will ask me to include my baby in the application ... If such things happen, I'm sure that my visa will be delayed by atleast a year, provided CSL won't change .....


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

Personally I would be inclined not to say anything,rightly or wrongly.
We are in the same boat and I feel the only thing telling them now will do is slow or stop the app(officially or unofficially).
When you get visa then tell them as they cannot take the visa back.
You can say you only found out,its not as if they will fly to see you and how pregnant you are,
We are going to try and travel before baby is born as if not you could add on a fair few months after your child is born,before been able to go.
I have checked with the airlines and you can travel up to 32 weeks/7 months
Dont worry as this is a very common problem for people looking to move and who become pregnant,
Your visa should be well approved before baby is born.


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

FaithInGod said:


> Do you think that I have to inform my CO about pregnancy of my wife ? I think it will delay my visa grant and it may confuse the CO if I inform them. I feel that ASPC will put my application on hold until baby birth and then they will ask me to include my baby in the application ... If such things happen, I'm sure that my visa will be delayed by atleast a year, provided CSL won't change .....


" Expectant Mothers
It is important that you inform your gynaecologist of your proposed travel plan and obtain medical guidance before making a reservation.

Expectant mothers must also obtain a medical certificate, issued by your attending gynaecologist, stating your fitness for travel, the number of weeks of pregnancy and Estimated Date of Delivery. Our Reservations officers may request for the medical certification at the time of booking. If the booking and departure dates are more than one month apart, a new certificate should be issued (by your attending gynaecologist) not more than 3 days before departure. This certificate will have to be presented at check-in when requested.

For uncomplicated single pregnancies, Singapore Airlines restricts expectant mothers from travelling beyond the 35th week of pregnancy. For uncomplicated multiple pregnancies, Singapore Airlines restricts expectant mothers from travelling beyond the 32nd week of pregnancy. "

Special Assistance -- Singapore Airlines


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

I always thought that even a fresh PR (<2years) is entitled to all Medicare benefits which includes reimbursement of 85-90% of pregnancy costs from any public hospital (which are of equal status as private hospitals but have long queues).. I'll be shocked to know if this assumption is InCorrect..

Faith.. did you talk to your agent, researched more? What is your final verdict on applicability of Medicare on new residents


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

I would be very interested to see what your Agent recommends(off the record conversation)about informing
My Wife had heard that if an Agent informs the DIAC the applicant is pregnant they might speed up the approval so you can travel before the baby is born.
I await your Agents thoughts


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Family Assistance Office | Baby Bonus

Is two year rule for Social Security payments applicable to Baby Bonus? Any idea?


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

anishjohn said:


> Family Assistance Office | Baby Bonus
> 
> Is two year rule for Social Security payments applicable to Baby Bonus? Any idea?


if you are PR visa holder, you will be eligible to get baby bonus ... Two of my friends have claimed it.

Baby Bonus
> Residence requirements


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

ddavid said:


> Personally I would be inclined not to say anything,rightly or wrongly.
> We are in the same boat and I feel the only thing telling them now will do is slow or stop the app(officially or unofficially).
> When you get visa then tell them as they cannot take the visa back.
> You can say you only found out,its not as if they will fly to see you and how pregnant you are,
> ...


Thanks David for sharing your thoughts ... I am still searching, so far I am 99% sure that PR visa holder will get medical aid from govt, if you have a delivery in public hospital (it has it's own pros and cons, ofcourse). Although it may not be 100% aid, even if Govt. reimburse 75%, it's worth to spend those extra 25% out-of-pocket for an Oz citizenship for the new born.

I'm still skimming through govt. website which stats above. I discussed this matter with one of my friend who is an Oz Citizen .. following is the reply:

_You will be VERY relieved to know that as long as your wife gives birth in a Public Hospital, she will be covered by Medicare and there will be NO COST what so ever for the delivery and hospital stay. So, baby can be born here in Oz as an Australian Citizen at no expense to you. Therefore, if you can be well prepared to come down to Ozland before your wife's final trimester there won't be a problem.

If however you find it isn't possible to make your initial entry before you wife reaches 5 months gestation and baby has to be born in your home country, you will need to make an application for a Child Visa (subclass 101). The processing may take a couple of months and yes, your baby will have to have a medical examination. It isn't nearly as extensive as the adult exam and he/she won't have to have an x-ray. _


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

anishjohn said:


> " Expectant Mothers
> It is important that you inform your gynaecologist of your proposed travel plan and obtain medical guidance before making a reservation.
> 
> Expectant mothers must also obtain a medical certificate, issued by your attending gynaecologist, stating your fitness for travel, the number of weeks of pregnancy and Estimated Date of Delivery. Our Reservations officers may request for the medical certification at the time of booking. If the booking and departure dates are more than one month apart, a new certificate should be issued (by your attending gynaecologist) not more than 3 days before departure. This certificate will have to be presented at check-in when requested.
> ...


Perfect !! If granted visa by July/Aug ...We are planning to travel at the end of 6th month pregnancy i.e by Oct/Nov-09 ...


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> I always thought that even a fresh PR (<2years) is entitled to all Medicare benefits which includes reimbursement of 85-90% of pregnancy costs from any public hospital (which are of equal status as private hospitals but have long queues).. I'll be shocked to know if this assumption is InCorrect..
> 
> Faith.. did you talk to your agent, researched more? What is your final verdict on applicability of Medicare on new residents


99% you are right .. However, I'm unable to get any such text from govt website so far ... will post here once I find something official !


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

FaithInGod said:


> Thanks David for sharing your thoughts ... I am still searching, so far I am 99% sure that PR visa holder will get medical aid from govt, if you have a delivery in public hospital (it has it's own pros and cons, ofcourse). Although it may not be 100% aid, even if Govt. reimburse 75%, it's worth to spend those extra 25% out-of-pocket for an Oz citizenship for the new born.
> 
> I'm still skimming through govt. website which stats above. I discussed this matter with one of my friend who is an Oz Citizen .. following is the reply:
> 
> ...


I am very curious on the 5 months gestation,where did this come from as Airlines let u travel up to 7 months,
It is hard to believe the DIAC putting in the 5 month stipulation


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

I would say its early to conclude that a fresh PR gets all benefits. Look for significant changes in this year's budget to get the actual answer to the question.. A lot of changes are expected pertaining to PRs, Immigration and Students due to recession.


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

ddavid said:


> I am very curious on the 5 months gestation,where did this come from as Airlines let u travel up to 7 months,
> It is hard to believe the DIAC putting in the 5 month stipulation


No, there is no such guidelines from DIAC or airlines. My friend is kind of over concerned like me about the convenience and risk associated during pregnancy. So suggested me to fly somewhere near 5 months pregnancy so we can have enough time to get accustomed with the place before delivery.


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> I would say its early to conclude that a fresh PR gets all benefits. Look for significant changes in this year's budget to get the actual answer to the question.. A lot of changes are expected pertaining to PRs, Immigration and Students due to recession.


Yes, there are changes. But I feel that they can't remove pregnancy related aid from the PR visa holders.

Check below link, what Medicare covers and what not ! Pregnancy related treatment is not under the section of "not covered"
What Medicare covers - Medicare Australia

Also download Medicare benefits schedule from below website. Note that it is latest, released on 01-July-2009

MBS Online - The July 2009 Medicare Benefits Schedule
> Complete MBS - excluding Dental Services
> http://www.health.gov.au/internet/mbsonline/publishing.nsf/Content/A3178B4C24FCC8C2CA2575C700802D9B/$File/200907-MBS.pdf

Now checkout below pages:

_Page 19

An "eligible person" is a person who resides permanently in Australia. This includes New Zealand citizens and holders of permanent residence visas. Applicants for permanent residence may also be eligible persons, depending on circumstances. Eligible persons must enrol with Medicare before they can receive Medicare benefits.

Page 125

Services that attract the 100% Medicare rebate – as at 1 November 2008
Group A27 Pregnancy support counselling 4001


Page 178
4001, 81000, 81005 and 81010


Page 504
Pregnancy, attendance for complication by 16508
- acute intercurrent infection
- diabetes or anaemia 16502
- intrauterine growth retardation 16508
- threatened premature labour 16502,16508
Pregnancy support counselling 81000-81010
multiple, attendance other than routine antenatal 16502

Page 737-740_

Although, I couldn't understand it completely, but i think Oz Govt covers maternity related aid to the eligible residents regardless of number of years (days) since you arrived in Oz, provided you are a public patient, treated in public hospital.


----------

